

[mp3] live recording during the Dow Jones crash - hackermom
http://ia331227.us.archive.org/3/items/MarketCrash-06May2010-SpPit/Market-Crash.mp3

======
hackermom
With no disrespect to those who lost their lives' savings in this crash: I
just _love_ how this guy comes out as a half-breed mix between a sports
commentator and an auctioneer.

